# Extreme cold starting...



## Suny (Jun 21, 2017)

I had to boost my cruze today as its cold AF (-35C) out here in Northern Alberta, Yes the car was plugged in all day! Yesterday the car had a slow start and was able to get running on its own. Just have a couple of questions, how long are the glow plugs supposed to cycle? Has anyone one looked into a battery warmer or know of any that are available as it will help with cold starting. And has anyone gotten a battery with a larger CCA rating?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Suny said:


> I had to boost my cruze today as its cold AF (-35C) out here in Northern Alberta, Yes the car was plugged in all day! Yesterday the car had a slow start and was able to get running on its own. Just have a couple of questions, how long are the glow plugs supposed to cycle? Has anyone one looked into a battery warmer or know of any that are available as it will help with cold starting. And has anyone gotten a battery with a larger CCA rating?


Have you replaced your battery yet? In extreme cold I sometimes cycle the glow plugs two of three times assuming you have a strong battery.


----------



## Suny (Jun 21, 2017)

The car only has 50K KM on it. and has been good so far, i am thinking of getting a larger one but have looked up what is available for the CTD cars.

How long does your glow plug light stay on for? mine has been going out right away. every diesle ive ever operated the light stays on till the plugs go out.

Im thinking i might have a glow plug issue since the glow plug light goes out right away unless there is a logic controler that stops the glow plugs from being used if the battery voltage drops under X volts. 

But with these cold temps im dealing with, im thinking a battery warmer would do the trick to keep the battery warm and keep its voltage. As cold batteries lose their power and dont deliver as much cranking. 

On a side note the car gets parked in a warm garage so if there is slow crank tomorrow ill be looking into getting a new battery ASAP.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Suny said:


> The car only has 50K KM on it. and has been good so far, i am thinking of getting a larger one but have looked up what is available for the CTD cars.
> 
> How long does your glow plug light stay on for? mine has been going out right away. every diesle ive ever operated the light stays on till the plugs go out.
> 
> ...


Mine stays on for maybe five seconds, if the engine is warm it doesn’t illuminate on the dash at all.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine died and got a new one, GMs replacement is 850 CCA. I have similar mileage.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

The glow plugs on these cars are very fast. Around here it’s been in the single digits in the mornings the last couple days and the glow plug light only stays on for 2-3 seconds and I’ve had no issues starting. It’s a smaller engine and with modern glow plugs they don’t need to stay on for 15-20 seconds like the older full size diesel trucks did. 

Like indydiesel said you can cycle them two or three times in extreme cold situations but I’ve never had to.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I have read somewhere that the glow plugs stay on for 1 1/2 - 2 minutes after the engine starts, even though the light is not lit, to allow it to continue to run clean and smoothly.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Suny said:


> I had to boost my cruze today as its cold AF (-35C) out here in Northern Alberta, Yes the car was plugged in all day! Yesterday the car had a slow start and was able to get running on its own. Just have a couple of questions, how long are the glow plugs supposed to cycle? Has anyone one looked into a battery warmer or know of any that are available as it will help with cold starting. And has anyone gotten a battery with a larger CCA rating?


I replaced my battery a few weeks ago with one that has an 860CCA rating. I'm in Ontario and when it was dropping to -5C and -10C the factory battery was struggling. I can almost guarentee it would not have survived these -20C and -30C temperatures. There was a new battery place that opened up near me that I ended up going to. I purchased a NorthStar battery as a replacement. It was fairly expensive but they were able to drop the price for me a bit. It's rated higher than the factory battery and better meets the requirements for the Diesel Cruze. It also comes with a 4 year guarantee replacement. They also have their house brand battery that costs around $150 I think. Give them a call if you have one in your area, or search for the model number if you're interested in NorthStar. Here is the battery I got: https://webstore.totalbattery.com/NorthStar-NSB-AGM-94R-L4-p/nsb-agm-94r-(l4-h7).htm

Cost wasn't too big of an issue for me, so I went with literally the best battery available. They told me the house brand battery at $150 will work great, it's just that the NorthStar has the warranty and the brand name behind it. If you're looking for a budget battery, their house brand will probably be the best option for you.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

The best fix for your problem is to get the heck outta Northern Alberta !


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Just ordered a new battery :-( My car made it 98,000 Km and just about three years.

Besides a really slow crank while starting in cold weather, I experienced a couple of messages on the dic about servicing stabilitrak. The battery voltage while driving is constantly at 15.4 v. I just switched the dic to voltage after it had sat for ~15 mins not running. It said 11.8 v.

I'll be hooking up a battery tender along with the new battery. My driving has changed from mainly highway to mainly short trips in town. I think it will probably do well with a boost in the evening.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> Just ordered a new battery :-( My car made it 98,000 Km and just about three years.
> 
> Besides a really slow crank while starting in cold weather, I experienced a couple of messages on the dic about servicing stabilitrak. The battery voltage while driving is constantly at 15.4 v. I just switched the dic to voltage after it had sat for ~15 mins not running. It said 11.8 v.
> 
> I'll be hooking up a battery tender along with the new battery. My driving has changed from mainly highway to mainly short trips in town. I think it will probably do well with a boost in the evening.


I'd be more concerned with the emissions system on the Diesel if your drives are mainly short in town trips. I had my EGR valve clog up and create a no-start issue during a period when I had short drive trips. The run I do now to and from work is 20 mins each way and it's been great for my car.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> I'd be more concerned with the emissions system on the Diesel if your drives are mainly short in town trips. I had my EGR valve clog up and create a no-start issue during a period when I had short drive trips.


Unfortunately I also had the egr plug! I’ll have to create reasons to take highway trips!


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Suny said:


> But with these cold temps im dealing with, im thinking a battery warmer would do the trick to keep the battery warm and keep its voltage. As cold batteries lose their power and dont deliver as much cranking.


You get more of the real cold stuff, but I left my car outside at the airport in Montreal for over a week 2 or 3 years ago. The week I did it, it fell below 0F a lot of nights. Just under -20F one night. It was a little below 0F when I went to start the car. I expected a problem when I got back, but all was good, granted the batter was cranking noticeably slower. So I didn't ever need a battery heater here. Maybe different there though.


----------



## Suny (Jun 21, 2017)

So im happy to say the problem is temperature related. I have a heated underground parking for the car when im not at work. Got in and the car started no issue. Parked the car and plugged it in and today the day wasnt as bad as yesterday but still Cold -28C or so. Considerably warmer but still shitty cold. The car had a slow crank but still got running, it still had a few misses after initial startup but no other issues after start up. I have been keeping an eye on the Volt gauge and it seems to be running a little high at 15-16V i guess its also for the DEF tank?


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

If you are seeing high voltage, then the car is doing a hard charge on the battery. That means it is getting run down or is on its way out.

What does the dic say when the car is cold and not running? It should be above 12v.



Suny said:


> So im happy to say the problem is temperature related. I have a heated underground parking for the car when im not at work. Got in and the car started no issue. Parked the car and plugged it in and today the day wasnt as bad as yesterday but still Cold -28C or so. Considerably warmer but still shitty cold. The car had a slow crank but still got running, it still had a few misses after initial startup but no other issues after start up. I have been keeping an eye on the Volt gauge and it seems to be running a little high at 15-16V i guess its also for the DEF tank?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

If it actually goes to 16v thats should be a DIC light as the Cruze should never see 16v. Thats what the dealer told me recently. I would get a new high capacity battery asap.


----------



## Suny (Jun 21, 2017)

dougc905 said:


> If you are seeing high voltage, then the car is doing a hard charge on the battery. That means it is getting run down or is on its way out.
> 
> What does the dic say when the car is cold and not running? It should be above 12v.


Im getting 11.4V on a cold car. Its been warming up here lately, its been around -20C when im leaving work. The car has been starting normally over the last couple of days. 

As for the high voltage its been getting better. The 16V was my error not paying attention. The car will still reach 15V Ive noticed it takes longer for that to happen. 

This is what my drive home was like today.
Got in the car checked Voltage in the DIC 11.4V
Started the car and monitored Volts. 11.4V, let it idle down a bit and then gave it some throttle and it moved up passed 12V
went back in and let the car warm up came back and it was still under 12V 
Started to drive and V came back up a little over 12V (12.3) 
Got to the high way and Vs kept slowly climbing
On a 27km drive it Vs slowly got to 15V ~2-3km from my apartment.
This is driving highway speeds 100km/h.
Once i got off the highway Vs dropped below 15 to 14.7V alot closer to normal, i am thinking the battery will need to be replaced. 

Not sure when ill be able to get around to it. Gonna try and find a Load tester at work and check it out, and hopefully it will give me an idea as to how the battery is doing.


----------



## Suny (Jun 21, 2017)

Also is there a high idle switch i can put in the car to help with faster warm ups? Or even modify the time for the auto car starter to run for longer periods of time than the 10mins from factory?


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Mine died and got a new one, GMs replacement is 850 CCA. I have similar mileage.


What's the GM part number for that battery?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mine started fine -51f in grande cache, NOT plugged in.

hit the fob as you walk to the car, get in turn key, no glow plug lights, start car


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

gyrfalcon said:


> What's the GM part number for that battery?


The part # on the WO is 88864542. I googled it and it says part# not available. When the car comes back in the afternoon I will check it to see if there is a part # other than the 94RAGM.
Edit
I just checked the AC/Delco website and its the only part number for the Cruze Diesel.

I use oils that are Dexos 2 and MB 229.52 for better fuel economy, oxidative thickening, piston deposits, and sludge control.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> I'd be more concerned with the emissions system on the Diesel if your drives are mainly short in town trips. I had my EGR valve clog up and create a no-start issue during a period when I had short drive trips. The run I do now to and from work is 20 mins each way and it's been great for my car.


my avg drive is over 5hrs

my egr was a mess, not plugged, but a mess


----------



## AlbertaDiesel (Aug 30, 2017)

In my opinion the crappy little heater on the oil pan is insufficient for the kind of weather we sometimes get here in northern Alberta. I’m seriously considering adding a circulating heater. I recently had to do a -39C plugged in start. Even though I cycled the glow plugs 3 or 4 times it still barely went.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> The part # on the WO is 88864542. I googled it and it says part# not available. When the car comes back in the afternoon I will check it to see if there is a part # other than the 94RAGM.
> Edit
> I just checked the AC/Delco website and its the only part number for the Cruze Diesel.
> 
> I use oils that are Dexos 2 and MB 229.52 for better fuel economy, oxidative thickening, piston deposits, and sludge control.


Thanks! 88864542 a 800CCA battery from everything I can tell.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ours wouldn't start yesterday here in eastern PA at 5°. Crank, but no start. This morning we pushed it onto a blacktop part of our driveway, and after a few hours in the sun and up to 16° it started. Should I look into a block heater? 1st time we ever had a problem starting.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Mine didn't want to start at -3F. After a quite a few tries it ran on two cylinders for awhile then stopped. The next try it did manage to keep going. I am thinking it was the remaining summer fuel and it was gelled. I filled the tank, and it has been starting fine since.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Su8pack1 said:


> Ours wouldn't start yesterday here in eastern PA at 5°. Crank, but no start. This morning we pushed it onto a blacktop part of our driveway, and after a few hours in the sun and up to 16° it started. Should I look into a block heater? 1st time we ever had a problem starting.


As boraz on here usually says, I think the problem is more fuel related than car related. I’m in md and we have had some stupid cold weather recently too. The other morning when I started the car, it was exactly 0F out with a wind chill of -23F (I know a car doesn’t actually feel a wind chill). It started up just fine. I didn’t even use extra glow plug cycles. I also have no add on heaters, block heater, oil pan heater, recirc heater etc. It didn’t even hesitate.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

AlbertaDiesel said:


> In my opinion the crappy little heater on the oil pan is insufficient for the kind of weather we sometimes get here in northern Alberta. I’m seriously considering adding a circulating heater. I recently had to do a -39C plugged in start. Even though I cycled the glow plugs 3 or 4 times it still barely went.


parked in gp for a week unplugged -37C

saw no glow plug light on dash, cranked started and died within 3 secs

waited 5 seconds re-started ran perfect.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

justin13703 said:


> As boraz on here usually says, I think the problem is more fuel related than car related. I’m in md and we have had some stupid cold weather recently too. The other morning when I started the car, it was exactly 0F out with a wind chill of -23F (I know a car doesn’t actually feel a wind chill). It started up just fine. I didn’t even use extra glow plug cycles. I also have no add on heaters, block heater, oil pan heater, recirc heater etc. It didn’t even hesitate.


100% fuel.


----------



## cruze-zeeke (Nov 1, 2013)

Su8pack1 said:


> Ours wouldn't start yesterday here in eastern PA at 5°. Crank, but no start. This morning we pushed it onto a blacktop part of our driveway, and after a few hours in the sun and up to 16° it started. Should I look into a block heater? 1st time we ever had a problem starting.


I have same issue here. Just recently replace factory battery with new one from Advance Auto car would crank and turn over but wouldn't start have to use starter fluid to get it to run(not recommend by the owner manual). Went and purchase a bottle of Power Plus Diesel Fuel Treatment car start up fine today.

P.S I refuel using mostly WAWA diesel fuel, not sure if their stuff is the best one but I live in PA so


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Mine sits outside. I had a couple -17F (-27C) nights. The first morning I just cranked it and after about 4 seconds of turning over she fired up. Second morning I gave the glow plugs two runs first and it fired up within about 2 seconds of cranking. Definitely slower than warm weather but not too bad for not having the plug. I did get steering/side object sensor alerts while cranking though so probably low voltage due to weather conditions. My OEM battery is 3 years old (late 14 delivery).


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

lotsa no starts on 2017 powerstroke forum too

the weather was unseasonably cold for the fuel available, coupled with new diesel owners

when ford rolls out its diesel f150, itll be really bad.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

current temp LOL


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

54°F and 99% humidity here in frozen Michigan. 
A week ago it was -16°F, so my garage is well below the 53° dew point. 
Should have fired up the portable heater last night before I went to bed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

boraz said:


> lotsa no starts on 2017 powerstroke forum too
> 
> the weather was unseasonably cold for the fuel available, coupled with new diesel owners
> 
> when ford rolls out its diesel f150, itll be really bad.


Everything ford builds is BAD. Thank goodness for chevrolet


----------



## IADiesel (Nov 10, 2017)

Here in South Dakota I've had no problem starting down to - 25f this winter. Yesterday I got fuel at a different station then usual, and this morning when I started it cranked, coughed a little then died. I tried again and it ran rough for a few seconds then ran fine. I put a 3/4 dose of treatment in when I fueled but I gave it another dose today. I think I'll be switching back to my regular station. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zflitcroft1001 (Sep 11, 2017)

What fuel additive does everyone use? Car started very slowly yesterday at -15F in northern Wisconsin. Today, temp was -24F and car would not start. I put charger on battery, Diesel 911 in fuel, and a heater under the fuel filter. After a few hours and outside temps were up to 0F, car barely started. Any recommendations to prevent this? I know it was really cold but maybe better fuel additives or engine block heater (I know it most likely a fuel problem)? Normally I park in a garage but was out of town this weekend.


----------



## IADiesel (Nov 10, 2017)

zflitcroft1001 said:


> What fuel additive does everyone use? Car started very slowly yesterday at -15F in northern Wisconsin. Today, temp was -24F and car would not start. I put charger on battery, Diesel 911 in fuel, and a heater under the fuel filter. After a few hours and outside temps were up to 0F, car barely started. Any recommendations to prevent this? I know it was really cold but maybe better fuel additives or engine block heater (I know it most likely a fuel problem)? Normally I park in a garage but was out of town this weekend.


I use stanadyne winter 1000. Most testing ive seen says there isn't a huge difference in the main brands. The makers of stanadyne also make fuel injectors and pumps so I feel pretty safe with it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

zflitcroft1001 said:


> What fuel additive does everyone use? Car started very slowly yesterday at -15F in northern Wisconsin. Today, temp was -24F and car would not start. I put charger on battery, Diesel 911 in fuel, and a heater under the fuel filter. After a few hours and outside temps were up to 0F, car barely started. Any recommendations to prevent this? I know it was really cold but maybe better fuel additives or engine block heater (I know it most likely a fuel problem)? Normally I park in a garage but was out of town this weekend.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...n/221873-diesel-anti-gel-additives-video.html


----------



## jakenkaiser (May 17, 2017)

i do know that the cruze td changes the alternator output voltage at different times for emissions/economy improvement. (not sure of the exact operating conditions that push for whatever specified voltage range) But that could be why you are seeing voltage readings on the DIC that seem inconsistent.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I generally use PowerService (White Bottle) because it is widely available. I've been using this since I bought the car and it seems to have done well.

This week I am way up north. The temperatures are supposed to hit -22C tonight and I arrived the other day with about half a tank of fuel from 300 miles south. So this morning I topped off the tank and while fueling added 16oz of PowerService. It says right on the bottle when the temps are below 0F(-17C) to use double the dose. It also says to double the dose if you use any biodiesel blend, which can be an issue in some states that mandate biodiesel. We'll see if that one bottle is enough to get me started tomorrow.

I also saw in the Cruze Owner's Manual that when it is below -17C/0F that you can use #1 Diesel which may result in reduced power and fuel economy. It's not been that cold for me generally so I've never tried it. Has anyone run #1 Diesel in cold temps?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If #1 is all that's available. That's your only choice. It's not going to hurt your cars. Otherwise. It wouldn't be available for semi's to use. 

As for mandated bio. I can't imagine states mandating a product that has a freeze point of around 40 degrees. 

Yes. I used to haul biofuel. It went to Los Angeles. In heated tanker trailers.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I believe Wisconsin will start mandating B20 be used from April through November and B5 during the winter, so no I don't think it would gel above freezing, but even 5% has to raise the gel point somewhat from normal diesel fuel.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

How can the glow plugs not be activating at -37 C? If the car was parked outside and hadn't been run in hours etc there is no way it should have thought it didn't need glow plugs. We've had no problems in 90K miles of various temperatures with our 2014 but it glow plugs at least briefly in almost any weather unless it has been running within the past hour.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Here’s what I use

https://www.amazon.com/Zerostart-Temro-2800063-Battery-Blanket/dp/B002UNASS4


Cranks like it’s a summer day even when it’s -40 F. I do not use an oil pan heater just the battery blanket


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

boraz said:


> mine started fine -51f in grande cache, NOT plugged in.
> 
> hit the fob as you walk to the car, get in turn key, no glow plug lights, start car



What sort of sorcery was this? At -51F a battery’s 800CCA are reduced to around 150CCA


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

sparkola said:


> What sort of sorcery was this? At -51F a battery’s 800CCA are reduced to around 150CCA


Glow plugs definitely would have been running at -51 degrees too lol


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

jakenkaiser said:


> i do know that the cruze td changes the alternator output voltage at different times for emissions/economy improvement. (not sure of the exact operating conditions that push for whatever specified voltage range) But that could be why you are seeing voltage readings on the DIC that seem inconsistent.











*2014 Chevrolet Cruze 2.0L Eng Diesel*

*Charging System Operation*

The purpose of the charging system is to maintain the battery charge and vehicle loads. There are 6 modes of operation and they include:



Battery Sulfation Mode
Charge Mode
Fuel Economy Mode
Headlamp Mode
Start Up Mode
Voltage Reduction Mode

The engine control module (ECM) controls the generator through the generator turn ON signal circuit. The ECM monitors the generator performance though the generator field duty cycle signal circuit. The signal is a pulse width modulation (PWM) signal of 128 Hz with a duty cycle of 0-100 percent. Normal duty cycle is between 5-95 percent. Between 0-5 percent and 95-100 percent are for diagnostic purposes. The following table shows the commanded duty cycle and output voltage of the generator:

Commanded Duty CycleGenerator Output Voltage10%11 V20%11.56 V30%12.12 V40%12.68 V50%13.25 V60%13.81 V70%14.37 V80%14.94 V90%15.5 V

The generator provides a feedback signal of the generator voltage output through the generator field duty cycle signal circuit to the ECM. This information is sent to the body control module (BCM). The signal is PWM signal of 128 Hz with a duty cycle of 0-100 percent. Normal duty cycle is between 5-99 percent. Between 0-5 percent and 100 percent are for diagnostic purposes.
*Battery Sulfation Mode*

The BCM will enter this mode when the interpreted generator output voltage is less than 13.2 V for 45 minutes. When this condition exists the BCM will enter Charge Mode for 2-3 minutes. The BCM will then determine which mode to enter depending on voltage requirements.

*Charge Mode*

The BCM will enter Charge Mode when ever one of the following conditions are met.



The wipers are ON for more than 3 seconds.
GMLAN (Climate Control Voltage Boost Mode Request) is true, as sensed by the HVAC control head. High speed cooling fan, rear defogger and HVAC high speed blower operation can cause the BCM to enter the Charge Mode.
The estimated battery temperature is less than 0°C (32°F).
Battery State of Charge is less than 80 percent.
Vehicle speed is greater than 145 km/h (90 mph)
Current sensor fault exists.
System voltage was determined to be below 12.56 V

When any one of these conditions is met, the system will set targeted generator output voltage to a charging voltage between 13.9-15.5 V, depending on the battery state of charge and estimated battery temperature.

*Fuel Economy Mode*

The BCM will enter Fuel Economy Mode when the estimated battery temperature is at least 0°C (32°F) but less than or equal to 80°C (176°F), the calculated battery current is less than 15 amperes and greater than -8 amperes and the battery state-of-charge is greater than or equal to 80 percent. Its targeted generator output voltage is the open circuit voltage of the battery and can be between 12.5-13.1 V. The BCM will exit this mode and enter Charge Mode when any of the conditions described above are present.

*Headlamp Mode*

The BCM will enter Headlamp Mode when ever the headlamps are ON (high or low beams). Voltage will be regulated between 13.9-14.5 V.

*Start Up Mode*

When the engine is started the BCM sets a targeted generator output voltage of 14.5 V for 30 seconds.

*Voltage Reduction Mode*

The BCM will enter Voltage Reduction Mode when the calculated ambient air temperature is above 0°C (32°F). The calculated battery current is less than 1 ampere and greater than -7 amperes and the generator field duty cycle is less than 99 percent. Its targeted generator output voltage is 12.9 V. The BCM will exit this mode once the criteria are met for Charge Mode.


----------



## coffee_1939 (Jan 3, 2022)

Suny said:


> I had to boost my cruze today as its cold AF (-35C) out here in Northern Alberta, Yes the car was plugged in all day! Yesterday the car had a slow start and was able to get running on its own. Just have a couple of questions, how long are the glow plugs supposed to cycle? Has anyone one looked into a battery warmer or know of any that are available as it will help with cold starting. And has anyone gotten a battery with a larger CCA rating?


I live in norther British Columbia, since 2018 my dealer has replaced my battery three times, the first time I paid extra for the diesel battery, and the block heater twice...
and they still don't work. of course warranty is over now and they give you the middle finger... So I am going to install a battery warmer and a oil pan heater.... A jobber garage, where a friends works thought that is good idea


----------

